# If you could change 'anything' about your dog, what would it be?



## TaZoR

I am just curious, and I thought we may be able to help each other with behavioral problems. However, it can be ANYTHING, no matter how big or small. This includes physical traits. Like how I wish Tazor didn't turn into a saddleback...I loved his blanket, but whatever..haha. I also wish his prey drive disappeared as I don't like how he chases my cat in the backyard. Anyway, just wondering.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

These are kind of silly things, but the biggest thing would be I wish she was more cuddly. She's very independent and likes her space. I also wish she had some sort of interest in playing fetch.

From a temperament perspective, I wish she wasn't so fearful.


----------



## *Lisa*

While I love Jazmyn to the max, there are a few things I wish were different:

- She's easily overstimulated & reactive to people & dogs (more so dogs)
- She is a mouthy little diva (I am currently sporting an arm full of bruises)
- She is not very cuddly, and enjoys her space when sleeping


----------



## Emoore

I just wish Rocky weren't so scared and skittish. His life would be easier if he were braver.

I wish Kopper didn't have this fascination with eating my underwear.


----------



## gaia_bear

I love Gaia to death and her little faults just make her that much more special...I'm sure my parents said this about me growing up too but in saying that if I could change anything I'd make her less nosey. I know it's an innate behaviour of hers but it would be nice, just once, to be able to try to sneak to the bathroom in the middle of the night without her waking up and getting tangled in my feet as I feel along the walls so she can follow me and make sure the boogie monster isn't going to get me.

Other than that my little diva girl is perfect in my eyes, there are some small things but those will change with more training.


----------



## paulag1955

I wish Shasta wasn't so tense. I feel bad for her sometimes because it's so hard for her to settle. And Thor...I wish he wasn't so stinky.


----------



## doggerel

Pyrrha is such a sweetheart and she has hardly any vices at all, but I wish she was more confident in general. 

Specifically, I wish that:

* She wasn't still timid and fearful around my husband.
* She was more relaxed and happy around small children.
* She wasn't so scared of other dogs we meet on-leash.


----------



## TaZoR

I'm the opposite now...about once a week, he doesn't go to the bathroom with me..I'm offended that he will leave me unguarded with the toilet monster, its also lonely, haha. 

I see a lot of cuddle issues. Tazor is independent so..when I open my arms and say Hugzzz..he obeys..lol. kind of like when you corner your husband in a hallway. Tazor also knows 'dance'. He jumps up feet over my shoulders and eye to eye..so far..just a waltz. 



gaia_bear said:


> I love Gaia to death and her little faults just make her that much more special...I'm sure my parents said this about me growing up too but in saying that if I could change anything I'd make her less nosey. I know it's an innate behaviour of hers but it would be nice, just once, to be able to try to sneak to the bathroom in the middle of the night without her waking up and getting tangled in my feet as I feel along the walls so she can follow me and make sure the boogie monster isn't going to get me.
> 
> Other than that my little diva girl is perfect in my eyes, there are some small things but those will change with more training.


----------



## chloesmama2

Tazor: I had to laugh about this, because I have this daily. I would feel fortunate if I could at least get a few times a day being able to tackle the toilet monster by myself. LOL. I have two pups a lab and a gsp that think they need to race me to the bathroom and compete on who is going to be able to be under Mommy's feet while she is on the toilet. Then on those very special days - LOL they grace me with both of them joining me and making me feel so protected with them both being under me. I had to add a picture of this- You can see the toilet and then one is on each side. lol. 
This would be my top on the list I wish they would change.
I also wish I could have a phone cord and a computer cord out without thinking it is going to be destroyed by a GSP. - I have went through 3 phone cords and 1 computer cord in 6 months so far, 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cheerful1

Prey drive, definitely.


----------



## Shade

I wish Delgado was more confident with other dogs. He's handled malls, people, gun shots, outdoor concerts, and even fireworks without flinching but put him cold turkey in a group of 5 dogs which he doesn't know and he either runs or gets defensive

If he's introduced one or two at a time no issue, or if already knows one or two it's fine but if they're all strangers he doesn't like it. Still working on it...


----------



## Stosh

I wish Stosh wasn't so confident. He seems to have no fear or sense of caution so I worry that he'll hurt himself [like when he hurls his body off the 5'ft high deck] or get into a dangerous situation [like when he flushed wild hogs out of the brush]. And when we're herding, he's so confident that he knows best that he doesn't always want to do it my way. He's very cuddly and affectionate so I lucked out there.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

I REALLY wish Harley had more drive and energy. He's pretty neutral when it comes to training, which makes things more difficult. But oh well, we make it work.


----------



## Nikitta

I love my boy Xerxes and my girl Jasira to death but:
1) I wish Xerx would quit picking up and eating junk outside. ( He eats the pea gravel in his outdoor kennel so i can't put him out there.)
2) I wish Jas wouldn't lose her mind sometimes and take off running when out exercising.She ran across a busy road again./sigh


----------



## rooandtree

mine is easy..his ears.. still hoping they stay up!!! other than that he is perfect in every way


----------



## Jax08

Her dog reactivity. That's it...


----------



## TaZoR

Ooooh..boy...Tazor just destroyed our dryer vent.. its mangled. And he pulled the foil-ey hose out and turned it into a 8 ft wire with shredded tinfoil streamers....I would like to add...be more selective when choosing toys. He is also digging a giant hole next to the basement door. I would stop him, but now I am just too curious as to what he is looking for...waiting for a skull to pop out from between his legs.  Still looking for excuses to give my husband who hasnt seen it yet.


----------



## fuzzybunny

One thing I would change about Jazz is the whining. Bunny sometimes can be reactive so that's what I would change about her.


----------



## TimberGSD2

With Kya I wish she was more cuddly. She is always by my side, and follows me everywhere but when it comes to snuggling, NO way. She will not be on the furniture with you, bed with you, if you sit down next to her she moves a little farther away. She will come up and get her "loves" then go lay down. 

Milla is pretty good I just wish she would focus a little better (she's young I know she will get there) and leave my cats alone! She thinks everything/one wants to be covered in her kisses, the cats DO NOT appreciate it.


----------



## catz

I love Rio but she is very trying at times 

If I could change anything about her it would be:

- Stop her whining 
- Get her to recall off lead (we're still on the long line!)
- Stop her following the kitten around constantly

That would make life a whole lot more enjoyable for the both of us.


----------



## Speedy2662

I wish my dog's excistence changed...
I don't have a dog... *sadface*


----------



## Anitsisqua

He would stop BITING! Gah. I love him, but he makes me crazy!


----------



## KatsMuse

If I could change anything about my dog(s).... It would be them aging so quickly. 

I love the baby phase, antics, etc....good, bad and the ugly!

Losing them is the hardest thing


----------



## Syaoransbear

His tail. Its crookedness annoys me.


----------



## CarrieJ

Seizures. I wish that she didn't have them. The meds make her suffer from Ataxia (loss of muscle contol) and she's not got the stamina like she should.
But, she's a fun, fun, dog......we still get "flying monkey" days....even at 5.


----------



## billsharp

Change? Her finicky eating habits and her nervyness (particularly around adults, which has improved, but is not yet where I want it).

She is very vocal and opinionated and passive-aggressive (insists on walking a head length ahead of me, even tho she knows good and well what "heel" means.) But this is endearing, and falls under that "pick your battles" rule for me, so I let it go.

My wife would want her to be more cuddly. Liesl is independent, and definitely prefers me to my wife. My wife says when I'm not home Liesl sits around morosely and whines softly at the door.


----------



## chelle

I wish Bailey wouldn't startle as easy as he does, especially in the dark. (We need to get out at nighttime more often, it seems.)

I wish Tucker wouldn't act so crazy. He scares people, but he is incredibly sweet and loves people.

I wish Suri didn't think she must be pack cop.

I wish Dolly wasn't almost completely blind.


----------



## Zeeva

-Zeeva is a bit neurotic easily exited and skittish--wish she had better nerves, was calmer and braver
-wish she liked other dogs 
-wish she accepted and wasn't afraid of strangers
-wish she didn't like to chase squirrels and other little critters


----------



## shepherdmom

The ONLY thing I would change about my Buddy is to take his 10 year old body and make it 1 again.  So I could have another 10 years with him.


----------



## Nigel

I would like Zoey to be rid of her allergies or at least know what causes it. Also maybe both of them could lighten up on the shedding a bit.


----------



## Good_Karma

Both my dogs have issues that have taught me a lot more than if they had been perfect. So I would not change anything about them, except for one thing. I really, really wish Niko would leave my cat alone!!!!  Can't seem to get through to him that the cat is not interesting, does not taste good, and is not fun to follow around and try to lick.


----------



## Isha.Bop

*shedding*

i would change the fur shedding 

no matter how much i brush, no matter how often i sweep, no matter how many rules i make (no kitchen/no couch/ no bed) every day i find a ball of fur in a corner somewhere ._. and every day a piece of fur will fly into my food (ugh)


----------



## wyoung2153

Isha.Bop said:


> i would change the fur shedding
> 
> no matter how much i brush, no matter how often i sweep, no matter how many rules i make (no kitchen/no couch/ no bed) every day i find a ball of fur in a corner somewhere ._. and every day a piece of fur will fly into my food (ugh)


Ain't that the truth... goodness. I just moved and before Titan even came to the house there was already his hair every where from just moving furniture in.. ugh.. I would change the shedding FOR SURE! haha

I would also change some little things:

-his tail chasing.. he's neurotic sometimes and it's obnoxious. MUCH better than when he was a puppy.. but still does it when he's anxious or excited. 
-I would lower his prey drive a little. I wish he wasn't so obsessed with fetch. It's his crack and quite possibly the only thing he lives for. Haha. There's not a moment in time that he is not up for a game of fetch or not trying to get you to play with him.. so he is toy restricted, now.. 
-I would also change his manners on when we meet new people. Tries to rip my arm off to meet them and high pitch whines if I don't let him meet them (we are working on that, ha!)
-The final thing is, I would change his perspective on my BF. Dan has so much love ot give him and Titan wants none.. he doesn't like attention. Just fetch. It makes Dan sad when he isn't able to give Titan attention.


----------



## Bridget

I wish Heidi would quit attacking my lab. She only does it about once a year, but it happened this morning. Thankfully, Corina wasn't hurt.


----------



## Sunflowers

His morning nausea and barfies.


----------



## llombardo

The only thing I would change about mine is her jumping. She has improved greatly and its still a work in progress. But she still will jump on my dad every time she sees him and all she wants is kisses


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I wish Moses wouldn't follow me so close that he steps on the heel of my flip flop (at the split second my heel is off of it while walking), drives me crazy! Other than that he is pure perfection!


----------



## GatorBytes

I would change his age back to 1 yr. old again (when I got him)
This so I could have a "do over", to correct the defiencies and illness and imbalances before they could happen...this to undo all the discomfort that he has lived with that he couldn't tell me. To give back the time to him lost fretting over his health and researching and researching and researching. To give him laughter with belly rubs, not tears begging him not to be sick. To give him better emotional balance so he didn't feel the need to be strong for me.

If I had taken what I my gut instinct was at the time (almost 7yrs. ago) and listened to it and did what I do and know now...I could have prevented a lot of heartache, unnecessary expence and maybe disease/illness. At least I could have prevented the time I have lost looking for answers.

1 yr. old - soft stool, mild winter itch - Fed Kirkland (Costco) lamb or chicken (never liked either - would barely eat.

1.5 yr. old - convinced to vaccinate (incl lepto) when brought in for soft volumous stool, Heartworm prevention started (end of July) - vet claims chicken allergy

2 yr. old - soft stool - winter itch worse- fed Nutro - didn't like - barely eat
approx. time occasional vomit yellow bile - vet claims chicken allergy, Hills script diet for hydrolized protein

2.5 yrs. - switched food to Royal Canin German Shepherd (for hydrolized protein), likes it - stool firm - winter itch starting sooner - Heartworm prevention

3 yrs. - toe infection from cut under nail - winter itch worse, minor trauma/fur loss to backs of ears - poop good, 3 rounds of amoxicillion at 3 weeks each (stopped third round when vomited), 1st round for toe infection, 2 and 3 for supposed "prevention of secondary bacterial infection from scratching ~ SOFT stool starts again, $75 for "special cream" for ears re: secondary bacterial infection" and a steroid shot to the butt...vet claims time for vaccination and is perfectly fine to administer at same time as Steroid shot, 3 rounds of antiB's, just came off Heartworm, has diarreah, winter itch and yellow bile vomit (occasionaly) - appetite so/so...Vet claims allergy to "Chicken" and to switch to Hill's script. diet (which is chicken)...or try Limited Ingredieant Diet (L.I.D.)

3.25 yrs. - search is on for an LID...landed on NAtural Balance - Potato & Duck - fed for 1 year. Diarreah returns large, vomiting yellow bile, still winter itch, skin of inner thighs and groin turn black - hates food but gains 20 lbs., Super edgey and mistrusting of most people and all dogs - Angry dog. Sick dog. Given Heartworm protection in the spring...Basic blood work _ HURRAY! (says vet) blood values are good! but still a Sick dog.

3.75 yrs - (fall 2008) stool check x 2 tests, no worms, Diarrhea medicine (Tylosan) 1 month - no improvement - vet suggets another drug. I suggest deworming anyhow re: goose poop. Still on Heartworm meds. Vet says vaccinate - I DECLINE! - Investigation of symptoms w/o vets help, start Digetive Enzyme, MSM, Kelp, and multi vitamin and mineral suppliment - Black Groin starts to recess (black is symptom of Thyroid issue), Almost back to flesh tone within 3 months (KELP!)

Jan. 2009 - *4.25 yrs old*, Had decided screw the food roller coaster ride. Went to Holistic (integrative) Vet...30 yr. Veteren and DVM.
Advises...switch to Raw - super low fat, no grains, no potato, NEVER vaccinate again, DO NOT use Heartworm treatment, keep up the kelp and add astragalus root to boost the immune system and change d-zyme from plant based to a pancreatin blend.
POOP, 75% improvement immediately. Looses 20 lbs slowly over next year, attitude better, no black groin, likes to eat, no more vomiting...on the path to wellness.

2012 - Well it still isn't perfect, still gets winter itch not as bad though (scabby ears treated with $5.00 bottle of witch hazel, still has trouble with digestive tract, but different (other causes - likely giardia damage to small intestine - working on repair, a friends stupid move). 
Cause of winter itch (?), likely the inability to uptake and utilize fats (including fish body oils), Suggestion from another Holistic Vet - use coconut oil, digests differently than animal fats (incorporating). Possible EPI or Pancreatis and/or hypothyroidism(? not sure - ran out of money to test)...Managed with diet and suppliments.

Note: had been on fish oil all along. The only natural suggestion from the conventional vet.
Turns out fish oil is not right for him.

Lesson: trust your gut, never vaccinate a sick pet (soft stool, itchy skin or any other signs of illness), never vaccinate multi's, never vaccinate when on any other type of medication including Heartworm, never vaccinate if you are bringing your dog in because "something just doesn't seem right"
Drug companies put inserts in the box - that insert for VETS, says do NOT use at signs of illness...if your VET insists it's fine - Walk (run) out of there!!!

I wish I knew then what I know now


----------



## GatorBytes

Forgot to mention in all that...
Each brand of dog food (I found out after switching to Raw)
Kirkland,
Nutro,
Royal Canin,
Natural Balance
In his first 3rs. with me had all been on the recall list at some point in that time

I still haven't found a fresh chicken and vegetable recall yet...and its been 3.5 yrs.


----------



## WendyDsMom

If I could change ONE thing.... I would change the Shyness out of Wendy. She is so shy around strangers and strange environments. We try take her everywhere with us - and she still shies away from friendly strangers and kids. She won't even eat when we are out. Doesn't want to come out of the truck when we get somewhere. Is so scared of STROLLERS!

We took her to "World of Pets Expo" in MD and in VA and let her explore, sniff, meet, and relax... She explored, and met other shepherds - but didn't take treats or affection from anyone that wasn't my husband or me. Wendy's trainer was doing a demo and we stopped to say hi - she got no love from Wendy.

She is a hellion at the dog park and has a party during Puppy Play hour at the training center...

I don't even worry about the Pano (growing pains).... That will pass as she finishes her growing, and it gives me a break from the LOOOOONG walks 2x a day! 

I just wish she wasn't so shy or timid.....


----------



## deldridge72

Not one thing on my five shepherds and all too many on the young Shepador . . .


----------



## Jo_in_TX

*Less shedding*

Less barking. Working on that. 

Don't think I can fix the shedding though. If I rake out any more of her coat, she's going to be naked.


----------



## Loneforce

Their life span.


----------



## huntergreen

Loneforce said:


> Their life span.


x2,,,,, best answer!


----------



## Nikitta

The very best answer Loneforce. The best!!!


----------



## NWHeather

I agree 100% on the lifespan!!
Also, I would make mine braver, so that they're not afraid of thunderstorms, fireworks & other loud noises. It breaks my heart to see them so scared.


----------



## codmaster

Lifespan first,

A very distant second - his very quick reaction time (threshold!) to things he considers threats!


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy

Yes, lifespan! Felix is only 2 and I already don't know what I'll do without him!

Other than that, his shedding. His hair is EVERYWHERE!! His fear of thunderstorms. And his recall. He's getting better though. He very much has "Shiny object syndrome" during training.


----------



## apenn0006

His love of anything in the trashcan
Eating gravel / mulch
Barking at me / my husband
Jumping on the couch
Stealing socks 

-these are all training lapses on our part so we are still working on them


----------



## jang

I wish Sib would not be so excited when she see's people--either out or coming to the house...As for the life span--I think that goes for all of us..fur and skin..


----------



## marshies

*Lisa* said:


> While I love Jazmyn to the max, there are a few things I wish were different:
> 
> - She's easily overstimulated & reactive to people & dogs (more so dogs)
> - She is a mouthy little diva (I am currently sporting an arm full of bruises)
> - She is not very cuddly, and enjoys her space when sleeping


THIS. 
Overstimulated. Not reactive to people unless they are in my space late at night, which I appreciate.


----------



## Felix's Proud Mammy

I guess I'd also add Felix's inability to realize that he doesn't work for roadside assistance or the car inspection agency. Every time we're driving and theres someone stranded he whimpers as though we need to stop. If there are stationary cars he does a wheel well, door and trunk check free of charge. Not to mention that he barks as individuals that pass us for driving too fast. *SIGH* I love m knuckle head. Ever the worry wart!


----------



## msvette2u

His elbows


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

Hogging the bed every night. ....You know that feeling when you are half awake and feel like you are about to fall off a cliff.... All my Shepherds have shared the bed, but Jazzy at 5 months takes up the entire bed somehow and I end up having to get her up and repositioned so that I don't get kicked off. Guess she got too much of the snugly bug genes.


----------



## Singlctldy01

Her dog reactivity.


----------



## marbury

I wish all the health problems were nonexistent, and all that we would ever have to worry about was temperament, training, and color. How easy life would be!


----------



## Merciel

If I could erase Pongu's fears, he would be my perfect dog.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD

His mortality.


----------



## mtmarabianz

FirstTimeGSD said:


> His mortality.


Me too, wouldn't change a thing about her.


----------



## blackshep

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Hogging the bed every night. ....You know that feeling when you are half awake and feel like you are about to fall off a cliff.... All my Shepherds have shared the bed, but Jazzy at 5 months takes up the entire bed somehow and I end up having to get her up and repositioned so that I don't get kicked off. Guess she got too much of the snugly bug genes.


You aren't kidding, I woke up with a sore neck from sleeping wrong yesterday morning, while my dog was all sprawled out, resting comfortably! lol

I'd change my dog's health issues and her dog reactivity. I've worked so hard with her, but it just doesn't seem to get any better. I know I'm not the strongest handler, but I don't think it's supposed to be this hard.


----------



## Neko

His birth injury, the missing toe. He is perfect to me, but I feel like he is limited to do certain things like push off the board to do flyball, more direct impact on that bone that has no padding. And I over protect him from everything because of this injury.


----------



## Kaimeju

Lack of bite inhibition. It's a very isolated set of scenarios when it matters, but it makes everything appear a very different "color" to us.


----------



## arycrest

FirstTimeGSD said:


> His mortality.


This was the first and only thing that popped into my mind!!!


----------



## GSDMUM

TaZoR said:


> I am just curious, and I thought we may be able to help each other with behavioral problems. However, it can be ANYTHING, no matter how big or small. This includes physical traits. Like how I wish Tazor didn't turn into a saddleback...I loved his blanket, but whatever..haha. I also wish his prey drive disappeared as I don't like how he chases my cat in the backyard. Anyway, just wondering.


That my female would not act growly around new people.


----------



## erfunhouse

Speedy2662 said:


> I wish my dog's excistence changed...
> I don't have a dog... *sadface*


I didn't realize this was an old thread...and I just did a quick intact and OMG! Then looked at the date!


----------



## Diesel_Maminka

His excessive shedding :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheerful1

His excessive pulling and barking at other dogs.

His prey drive.


----------



## WendyV

I would change the fact that my puppy doesn't let me pet her. That and the non stop biting but I'm pretty sure the biting will be fixed with time and training, the not letting me pet her I'm not so sure about. : /


----------



## Montu

Her chopped off tail!

she's a rottie/gsd mix and the people who had her at birth cropped the tail them selves..


----------



## Capone22

WendyV said:


> I would change the fact that my puppy doesn't let me pet her. That and the non stop biting but I'm pretty sure the biting will be fixed with time and training, the not letting me pet her I'm not so sure about. : /


What do you mean by not letting you pet her? Like she bites your hands? Or is she aggressively growling, shying away or fearful? I couldn't pet rogue for what seemed like forever without getting bit. Either correct it. Or re direct and wait it out. It goes away. 

Eta. she was just a normal mouthy puppy. No aggression or fear. She just wanted to play and bite anything that moved. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WendyV

Capone22 said:


> What do you mean by not letting you pet her? Like she bites your hands? Or is she aggressively growling, shying away or fearful?
> 
> 
> 
> When she is awake and full of energy she will chew on me when I try to pet her. She only stops that when she is tired. Then, if i try to pet her she pushes my hand away with her paw and if i try again, she will get up and move a few feet away from me. The only attention i can give her without getting chewed on is playing ball with her. Even then she will sometimes go into over drive and start biting me. I say and ouch and ignore her for a while which is not always easy because I have to get away from her while she continues to jump and bite me. I try to give her enough exercise to get the energy out but some times that gets her even more wound up and she starts the jumping at me and biting pretty hard. Any way when shes older and calmer maybe i can finally pet her. She starts petsmart puppy class Saturday and will be going to a trainer for obedience after that. My 7 year old wont go near her unless im there to keep her off of him. He will sit up on a tall bar stool and throw her ball but thats about it.


----------



## PixelGalileo

I would love Echo to be friendly towards strangers and other dogs
It can be a nightmare when out walking.


----------



## Capone22

WendyV said:


> Capone22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by not letting you pet her? Like she bites your hands? Or is she aggressively growling, shying away or fearful?
> 
> 
> 
> When she is awake and full of energy she will chew on me when I try to pet her. She only stops that when she is tired. Then, if i try to pet her she pushes my hand away with her paw and if i try again, she will get up and move a few feet away from me. The only attention i can give her without getting chewed on is playing ball with her. Even then she will sometimes go into over drive and start biting me. I say and ouch and ignore her for a while which is not always easy because I have to get away from her while she continues to jump and bite me. I try to give her enough exercise to get the energy out but some times that gets her even more wound up and she starts the jumping at me and biting pretty hard. Any way when shes older and calmer maybe i can finally pet her. She starts petsmart puppy class Saturday and will be going to a trainer for obedience after that. My 7 year old wont go near her unless im there to keep her off of him. He will sit up on a tall bar stool and throw her ball but thats about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes. That will go away. I kept the puppy and kids separate for months. She wanted to bite everything. My dog was also very in cuddly and affectionate in that way. She's much more affectionate now. (14 months) give it time. Train and bond and you'll see changes.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
Click to expand...


----------



## WendyM

I would change plenty of things about her, but she's young and they're just training and maturity issues so I actually WILL change those things about her.

The one I worry about is chasing and biting her tail. We redirect every single time, and I know it's more common in puppies, but I worry that it will become a long-term problem for her.


----------



## Switchblade906

If I could change anything it would be to make her growl, snarl, bark, bite on command.


----------



## capolini1226

I wish I could let him run loose like my other Dogs that I had,,,GSD, GSD/Malamute.

Ciao,,,Roberto

CAPO "COCHISE" MAZUR-b.12.26.2010-SIBERIAN HUSKY
COCHISE VON MAZUR-5.27.82-5.20.97-GSD/MALAMUTE:angel:
BARON VON MAZUR-6.5.65-7.20.77-GSD:angel:


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

I would change his desire to go after my cats!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT

I would change Zelda's physical health to be a normal healthy and active young GSD. I can take all of her many behavioral problems, but her health seems to be way out of my ability to help her with- and that is what i am afraid of, losing her or not being able to help her as much as i would like to


----------



## vprasad

I would make sunny's eyes look red. That would scare the living **** out of everyone .


----------



## Nikitta

I would like Xerxes mothers owner not to be such a dork fighting with the AKC so I could have gotten papers on him even though he has a pedigree on both parents a mile long. The good news is I get another puppy when I feel more able to handle 3 German Shepherds when, hopefully, my health issues are resolved.


----------



## Phantom

Well she's pretty much perfect now. The only thing I can think of is more affectionate. I think I'm going to get that anyway though because she is already much better than when she was really little.


----------



## shilorio

I would want Elios to have undying, border collie focus haha
And to be more cuddly and staying still.


----------



## Rangers_mom

My first wish would be that Ranger didn't have such a sensitive stomach. I would also be really happy if he was about half his current size (say 35 or 40 lbs.). I know most of you want a big dog but I didn't really want a GSD to begin with so I would love a smaller dog. Still my husband and I keep commenting about how the longer we have Ranger the smaller he seems.


----------



## Rangers_mom

shilorio said:


> I would want Elios to have undying, border collie focus haha
> And to be more cuddly and staying still.


In my experience that bc focus generally does not accompany a cuddly personality.


----------



## pyratemom

If only she didn't think the cats were squeeze toys! Otherwise I wouldn't change a thing because a perfect dog wouldn't be as much fun to train.


----------



## redandgold

I'd get rid of her habit of chasing the cats. Especially this one white cat who she thinks is a marshmallow.


----------



## Akyah

I would change her age. 
Make her young again so I could have my little (101lb) :gsdhead:goofball longer!


----------



## carmspack

akyah , you can't change her age , but you can change her weight which might add some years to her . 101 is heavy for a female that should weigh (standard) between 65 to 80 - average 70 pounds.


----------



## Syaoransbear

His hooked tail.


----------



## katdog5911

Dog reactivity! And maybe have her have an occasional sleep in!

The above are for my benefit. For hers I would get rid of her allergies or whatever is making her so itchy!!!


----------



## wyoung2153

His tail chasing.. While I've learned to manage it when I'm around.. he still does it when he's bored or gets anxious.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ILoveMyGSDBanjo

I would wish that Banjo didn't get sick in the car so easily. A few minute drive and she already feels like throwing up.  Even with the windows wide open.


----------



## lrodptl

Fritz' excitability which resulted in a bite a year ago.


----------



## selzer

Not a thing.


----------



## Twisted Humour

His separation anxiety. We've been together for two years now, and I think he's at a point where he's not quite AS anxious about me leaving, but he's still upset. It's taken time and a lot of floor messes, and although it's not as severe now, it's still something that bothers both of us.

And possible size as well. My boy is 55 lbs, and although he's amazing and perfect size for his "job" right now, I wouldn't mind him being a bit larger.


----------



## veronicasmom

*Well..*

To be honest, my first response was, "that she not be so aggressive to other dogs and people." But then, I realized that she is what she is due to being abused and since I have rescued her, she has made me a better person even because of her aggression. She had brought out the best in me, which is more than I can say for many humans in my life!


----------



## bill

I would wish they could talk. tell me what I do wrong.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meek

I wish my youngest shep would learn how to share the back seat when were in the truck. He loves to lay down most of the time and my 2 other german shepherds get mad at him. Other then that, nothing.


----------



## BellaLuna

Bella's bark it's very wimpy she sounds like a yorkie lol

As for Gatticus it would be when he pees he always almost shoots it and gets it all over his front paws 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Baillif

bill said:


> I would wish they could talk. tell me what I do wrong.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just wish they could talk period.


----------



## selzer

Baillif said:


> I just wish they could talk period.


And ya'all think there is an unwanted dog problem in the US now?


----------



## Baillif

Would be a **** of a lot harder to send them to the shelter if they were capable of sending you on a guilt trip in your native tongue.


----------



## BriskaBoo13

My girl is still young (8 months) but I have never had such an easy puppy...ever, and she has high drive. She only has two bad things...she is a puller and she has coprophagia. The pulling we are working on so I am dealing (my arm isn't happy when we walk though) but the poo eating is really really really gross. If it was her own she ate it would be a simple fix, but it is everyone elses. I can't let her play without her finding a nice pile to "clean up" Strangely she has a strong leave it except for this. Anything else her nose goes close to that I don't like...leave it, she comes back to me. Poo...leave it, looks at me, eats it really fast, then comes to me! UGH!


----------



## jae

would not have neutered. i feel like it halted his development.

but that was my fault for listening to my vet.


----------



## pyratemom

BriskaBoo13 said:


> My girl is still young (8 months) but I have never had such an easy puppy...ever, and she has high drive. She only has two bad things...she is a puller and she has coprophagia. The pulling we are working on so I am dealing (my arm isn't happy when we walk though) but the poo eating is really really really gross. If it was her own she ate it would be a simple fix, but it is everyone elses. I can't let her play without her finding a nice pile to "clean up" Strangely she has a strong leave it except for this. Anything else her nose goes close to that I don't like...leave it, she comes back to me. Poo...leave it, looks at me, eats it really fast, then comes to me! UGH!


I feel you on the poo eating. I went through that with Raina when she was younger. Only, she would only eat her own or cat poo if available. I solved the problem by always being near her when she is outside. She goes on a pretty regular schedule now as she is five years old now so I know when she is going to poop. I scoop quickly and she forgets about it. I check the yard in the morning before I let her out for the cat stuff as they always use the same spot under one tree so it is easy to find the pile they scratch up. My vet suggested putting hot sauce on it and leaving it there to see if that would help but since she licked the hot sauce off the lawn chair arm she chewed on as a puppy I didn't think the hot sauce would work - she would probably think I was flavoring it for her!


----------



## alessandro

Height - he is way to tall 70cms
plus side mentaly stable no behavoural problems, very social but defensive when the need as arisen (couple of times in 8yr)


----------



## npscott4

*Dierks*

I wish Dierks' shedding wasn't so out of control.
I've become very proficient with the vacuum though.

He's almost 7 and has been the most wonderful dog I've ever been around.


----------



## cethlen1621

I wish he wouldn't have had to grow up in a puppy mill. Otherwise it would be nice if he could communicate in a more human or telepathic manner so it'd be easier to understand each other.  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kirsten

Riley is 8 months old and has a very short attention span. She is gogogo all the time and nothing hardly keeps her attention more than 5 minutes. I've spent hundreds in toys to interest her and she tires of them so quickly. 

Kala would be her slight toy aggression she has towards other dogs (who aren't going to take her toy) otherwise she is pretty darn near perfect. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria

Shedding. If I could just go one day without vacuuming my whole house, sofa and clothes I would be estatic. I buy lint rollers in bulk. Evenafter just combing him out theres hair. Im starting to have hairball nightmares..lol


----------



## jsca

I wish my oldest, Jager, would have spent more time alone when he was a pup. Within the first week of me having him, one of my roommates expressed to a mutual friend that he kicked my pup. Until I could properly get him evicted over about 3-4 weeks, any time I could not be with him he went to my grandmother's. He has separation anxiety now as an adult as a result. I'll gladly take that any day though over the thought of what could have happened had I not found out immediately about what a scumbag my roommate was. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SageDogs

Dear Wolfbane, 

If I could change anything about you...it would be how much your hairy @$$ sheds. I mean, bro...it's everywhere. 

On my pillow. On my cocktail. Toothbrush. Jacket. Freezer. Car. Homework. Lamp. Curtains. And now...I'm picking one of your hairs off of my dinner plate. 

Oh. But Lordy forbid it ever lands in the trash can where I end up dumping your endless filthy globs of fluffy doom. 

But the love you give is so worth it <3



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dragonheart9

My dog Alpha tears away almost everything that comes his way......clothes, news papers, books, mattresses, towels......all that just to gain attention so that I run after him...he is 14 months old but very childlike...


----------



## Anubis_Star

I would make him a black sable. ACTUALLY, I would make him about 3 inches shorter and weigh about 80lbs max (currently around 28 inches and I'm guessing he'll weigh around 95lbs *HOPEFULLY* lean once he's done filling out)

Either that, or I would make him a black sable. Love him to death, just wish he was a tad darker


----------



## SummerGSDLover

I would change his coloring to a black sable also.

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## LaRen616

I wish Sinister looked more masculine.

I wish Draco didn't drool/burp/fart.


----------



## Galathiel

I wish Varik was more interested in doing things because he wants to please me. He's very independent and couldn't care less about what "I" want.


----------



## SusiQ

I wish my Raven was a little less of a drama queen - I feel so sorry for her during thunderstorms - she panics and tries to get out of the house. I've tried Thundershirts, Xanax, holistic remedies - nothing really works - she almost needs to get "knocked out."


----------



## sehrgutcsg

If we were going through the desert together with my puppy drinking nearly a gallon of water a day. I think after 72 hours we'd all be dead so, if you're asking me what I would change - it would be nice if she didn't drink so much water.


----------



## GatorBytes

SusiQ said:


> I wish my Raven was a little less of a drama queen - I feel so sorry for her during thunderstorms - she panics and tries to get out of the house. I've tried Thundershirts, Xanax, holistic remedies - nothing really works - she almost needs to get "knocked out."


 
How about trying to condition her to storms via thunderstorm recordings...Use melatonin about an hr. before...you would start off on the lowest setting on stereo, barely audible, ignoring the sounds, work on training and positive reinforcement, playing, treats - whatever works...that way she can have a positive association....the melatonin will help put her in a more relaxed state. 

Do this for 1-2 mins, a couple times a day, then up to 5 mins. then turn up the sound slightly, but only when she is comfortable at the first level.

Just a thought


----------



## sehrgutcsg

SusiQ said:


> I wish my Raven was a little less of a drama queen - I feel so sorry for her during thunderstorms - she panics and tries to get out of the house. I've tried Thundershirts, Xanax, holistic remedies - nothing really works - she almost needs to get "knocked out."


This obviously is my opinion only and it can be taken with a grain of salt. Xanax is the most dangerous medication on the planet -- avoid it at all costs --- never use it and never - ever - ever try and get off of it -- you'll wish you were dead.

It's the roughest medication ever produced and the withdrawals are absolutely despicable and lasts 3 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Wolfgeist

It would be great if Hunter stopped burping his raw meat burps in my face affectionately after every meal. This morning was raw ground duck... it was pretty offensive.


----------



## carmspack

turn back the clock 10 years .
I hate it when you know they are getting older.


----------



## SusiQ

sehrgutcsg said:


> This obviously is my opinion only and it can be taken with a grain of salt. Xanax is the most dangerous medication on the planet -- avoid it at all costs --- never use it and never - ever - ever try and get off of it -- you'll wish you were dead.
> 
> It's the roughest medication ever produced and the withdrawals are absolutely despicable and lasts 3 to 6 weeks.



Are you speaking about a canine or human? I know it can be extremely habit-forming in humans. It really didn't make any difference in Raven's anxiety, anyway, so I no longer use it for her.


----------



## Calea

I think the thing I would change would be that either she didn't shed so much OR she could brush herself!!


----------



## Juliem24

1. Less reactive/nosey towards other dogs and 2. Less whiney when my husband dares to close a door between them. However, I'm not perfect either, and I'll bet Rudy has a list of things he'd like to change about us!


----------



## C7VXZ8

I wish my dog could kick the submissive peeing thing. She's the perfect dog most of the time except for that =\


----------



## charger

That he didn't have DM and wasn't getting old.


----------



## onyxena

I would love it if Dasher could use his hidden off switch a bit more frequently. Maybe he is drivey, but I really feel he is more just high energy. He needs to be told firmly to lay down. After a 3 hour hike. At age 7. He has a fantastic temperament overall and Im very happy with him. But....I would really like him to be much calmer when I would like to pet him or we are just relaxing in evening. 
If I could change one thing about Sasha, it would be the whining. Its not constant, but I really dislike whining. Big reason I chose a male puppy! 
Dasher is much more high strung than her, but rarely whines.


----------



## MrDubbe

If I could change one thing about my puppy Stryker it would be her water drinking habits. This girl drinks like it's her last. Then she burps it up on my floor on a daily basis, talk about gross!


----------



## Rolisaac

That we had a dog!  Can't wait.


----------



## EazyEandME

No shedding!


----------



## EazyEandME

Calea said:


> I think the thing I would change would be that either she didn't shed so much OR she could brush herself!!


PREACH! Haha


----------



## newlie

His reactivity to some dogs and that he not have so much prey drive.


----------



## Ace GSD

i wish he doesnt have bad breath and never shed


----------



## Cheyanna

I wish she would want to cuddle. I would take away her HD. She is not even 3 yet.


----------



## Orson

My guy is a rescue from a native reserve so he has some possession issues with his water bottle at the dog park and tasty long lasting treats, we are working on it but it's one of those things that takes awhile but he has gotten a million times better. Other than that, the shedding! Sooooo much haaaaaairrrrrr


----------



## MishkasMom

Shedding !!!! As someone else stated I wish he would be more cuddly, he hates hugs and doesn't give kisses but on second thought I guess that's a part of his personality so I guess I'll stick to just Shedding, lol


----------



## GSDhistorian

I want to say nothing, because i love her so much as she is, but.. i would say her fear of thunder and loud noises as it breaks my heart to see how scared it gets her at times


----------



## onyx'girl

carmspack said:


> turn back the clock 10 years .
> I hate it when you know they are getting older.


still my thing as well...hate to see the dog age/though I love seniors, just want my dogs with me longer than what their lifespans are. I can't imagine life without Karlo in it. And I wish Gambit would stay a baby puppy for more than a blink of an eye.


----------



## Dunkirk

If my dog could lose 4 to 6 inches in height and 15 to 20 pounds. I keep him lean, I wasn't expecting him to grow to such a big dog. Oh, and perfectly behaved ALL the time - we're working on it. I don't so much mind the shedding, the alternative would be a bald dog.


----------



## onyxena

For Dash, it would definitely be a better off switch. He needs to be told to settle often and even so is not in a calm relaxed state. Also wish he could be calm and gentle when I pet him. I tried not petting him unless he was calm, but he would get overly excited and very rough pushing against me each time. So I only give him a quik pat for affection and he gets brushed regularly.
Sasha I would like if she was less food obsessed! And the excited whining I could live without!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

His age


----------



## Michael W

Longer life span.


----------



## Elf

My pup's non-stop whining issue over human food.


----------



## Sparkles

I've only had my German Shepherd mix for about a month-and-a-half I really wish you would stop biting my feet. All of my neighbors think I'm an awful when I put her in her crate because she either barks or cries unless I'm in the room with her. Because we are still working on basic commands I cannot do everything with her because of my disabilities and sometimes I need to create her until I finish a task that she hasn't been trained to do yet.


----------



## Lynn13

Leash reactivity. Clip the leash on and in the house he lays down. Outside he pulls. Hard. Long leash, short leash, assorted collars and harnesses. Treats. Working on it. Its tough!


----------



## Sabis mom

Interesting old thread. I sat here and read through all the old replies and I kept thinking about things I could change about Shadow.
I could wish that she was healthy, but I think it's part of who she is and what makes her so special.
I could take away her learning issues, but she has taught me so much while I learned to teach her.
I could make her shed less, but as I have discovered the hard way someday those annoying strands will be all I have left besides memories.

I could make her live longer, make them all live longer, but I believe that the very fact that they are with us for so short a time is what makes that time so precious. We have people with us for much longer and look at the horrible way we waste that time. I think that the knowing their time is short makes us cherish them so much more, and I am so very grateful for each day that I have her here. 


I do wish she could talk, if only to tell me she understands when I tell her how much I love her and how grateful I am to have had her in my life.


----------



## Custom Billet

Sabis mom said:


> Interesting old thread. I sat here and read through all the old replies and I kept thinking about things I could change about Shadow.
> I could wish that she was healthy, but I think it's part of who she is and what makes her so special.
> I could take away her learning issues, but she has taught me so much while I learned to teach her.
> I could make her shed less, but as I have discovered the hard way someday those annoying strands will be all I have left besides memories.
> 
> I could make her live longer, make them all live longer, but I believe that the very fact that they are with us for so short a time is what makes that time so precious. We have people with us for much longer and look at the horrible way we waste that time. I think that the knowing their time is short makes us cherish them so much more, and I am so very grateful for each day that I have her here.
> 
> 
> I do wish she could talk, if only to tell me she understands when I tell her how much I love her and how grateful I am to have had her in my life.


Wow, you put into words what most of us are thinking, and feeling every day. Thank you! 0

Unlike many GSD owners, I wish Shasta wasn't quite so friendly with ALL other dogs. She will run right up to ANY dog or cat, and give it kisses. Drives me nuts! She has been nipped at a few times, and she says, "you didn't really mean that!"

The other thing is her itching. She loves to start scratching at 2-4AM every morning. She sleeps on my bed......... >


----------



## ausdland

Less excitable, twitchy.


----------



## Sebastian Murarescu

Well ,not big things :

1.One of his ears is not staying erect ( though i should actually count my blessings that i managed to fix one,when he was like 4-5 months old they would stay down like a labrador/golden .
2. A little more brave-ness wouldn't hurt.
3. I wish he'd stop climbing on my cars and scratching the paint off of them. Ever since he was little i taught him to climb on the car in my driveway,he would stay there for hours,admiring the view,but now i got more expensive cars .This one is my fault ,but what can you do.


----------



## car2ner

For my big-boy, nothing at all. He is everything we hoped for. Ok,well one thing. I wish he didn't melt in the heat as quickly as he does. Humid summers can be a challenge.

For my gal, the only thing I'd wish for her was more confidence. Having been knocked about by 10 bigger siblings her first few weeks of life has made her a more cautious dog, which I needed. But sometimes I'd like her to feel more relaxed when we walk the neighborhoods and just enjoy more, like she does when romping in our yard.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I'd have their life span extended to more than what I think it will be. Their health, perfect. Behaviorally, I'd like for them to be more comfortable with horses and other large hoofed mammals.


----------



## cjb65

Love the little b*stard but this is my list:

- Shedding. Good gawd.
- Wish he didn't have such bad separation anxiety but he's 14 months so hopefully, its not too late to address.
- He's overly reactive to other dogs. Whenever he sees one whether he's on leash or in the car, he whines like crazy. It's not aggression, just excitement.
- I wish he didn't have a red rocket going 24/7. It's embarrassing and the main reason I'm glad for the "down" command (so we don't have to look at it)
- Part of the separation issue but wish he didn't get into things when I'm not around. He has destroyed so many things ($400 hottub cover..)


----------



## Gregc

Right now, I just wish I could give him nice, fresh, clean breath!


----------



## wolfy dog

Deja is perfect for me. I love everything about her; her drive, her off button, being in tune, her feminine looks and.... her beauty, her graying chin included. She shouldn't change anything.


----------



## Kyrielle

His lack of confidence and courage. However, this is improving as time is passing.


----------



## iloveponies

*a happy puppy is a well trained family*



middleofnowhere said:


> I'd have their life span extended to more than what I think it will be. Their health, perfect. Behaviorally, I'd like for them to be more comfortable with horses and other large hoofed mammals.


. I asked God for 20 years with my first one, he said NO. As far as being around large hooved animals, its healthier he has a fear of being kicked. I certainly do. Good luck.


----------



## iloveponies

I had a female the same way, Moribelle, she was inconsolable. I had to get an anti-anxiety drug from the vet. Ihate drugging them for something so natural as loud noises or thunder, but they are afraid because they dont know where its coming from and they cant do anything about it. I was almost grateful when she went deaf in her older age, at least she wasn't afraid of that anymore, and she knew sign language very well so it wasn't an issue to communicate with one another, and I certainly knew her body language, so we got on fabulously. Good luck.


----------



## Heartandsoul

Well, with his da/reactivity, I wouldn't have learned how to read him or understand his temperament or just getting good about being us when out and about. So I wouldn't change that. Both of us are entering the senior years and like old married couples, we know each other like a book and still remain friends in spite of our "faults"


----------



## wolfy dog

Heartandsoul said:


> Both of us are entering the senior years and like old married couples, we know each other like a book and still remain friends in spite of our "faults"



They become more perfect as they age. Like the old married couple (same for us, ha, ha) we don't have to say much to understand each other but of course we keep chatting, both to dog and DH.


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

Nothing. He's a dream boat.


----------



## CometDog

Not sure if I've contributed to this before, but if I did he was younger.

His "Happy Greeting Threshold". Sounds awful, right? 

Environmentally, on the field, in the home, during bite work..no evidence of a concerning nerve threshold issue. I don't see it, experienced helpers and trainers see nothing of the sort. No issues with gunfire, climbing unstable objects, will run up and down a see through fire escape. Is fine with people around as long as a stranger doesn't mug him. He isn't nuts about people in the dark with hoodies..but he is a big face examiner type dog. He doesn't spook, but he does give it a stare as we pass. So that is all fine with me. 

He can't, however, contain himself with greetings to his handler when he is released from his crate. Got him to the point where he wont jump ON me, but he does laps around me, accidentally body checks me (oh he has ZERO rear end awareness. Yes we are trying a bowl and positioning methods. Between my novice status and his advanced age we may just have to accept his arse end swinging out a bit during OB patterns. Not going to Worlds anyway). Then he just POOF has an off switch and he is done. If he has an object to carry he can contain himself (and I am not disappointed he makes an effort to do so)..this usually works out well, except for when it is a metal pogo stick or a toy vacuum. Shin smash! 

He will sometimes act up a little if my reward is too effusive during OB too. That is easy to control..I just can't squeal "goooood boyyyyyy". A well toned "Supah!" and a tug is all he needs, it makes him happy and he keeps it together. Elmo voice will get you 95lbs tying you up with major celebration lol "Do not use falsetto around this dog"

Then again, he is only 21 months old. Will probably hopefully resolve by ...oh...age 3 lol


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

He sounds so fun! How exciting, a new pup on the way too <3 My guy gives me the cutest greetings, all wags and "talking" :x:grin2:



CometDog said:


> Not sure if I've contributed to this before, but if I did he was younger.
> 
> His "Happy Greeting Threshold". Sounds awful, right?
> 
> Environmentally, on the field, in the home, during bite work..no evidence of a concerning nerve threshold issue. I don't see it, experienced helpers and trainers see nothing of the sort. No issues with gunfire, climbing unstable objects, will run up and down a see through fire escape. Is fine with people around as long as a stranger doesn't mug him. He isn't nuts about people in the dark with hoodies..but he is a big face examiner type dog. He doesn't spook, but he does give it a stare as we pass. So that is all fine with me.
> 
> He can't, however, contain himself with greetings to his handler when he is released from his crate. Got him to the point where he wont jump ON me, but he does laps around me, accidentally body checks me (oh he has ZERO rear end awareness. Yes we are trying a bowl and positioning methods. Between my novice status and his advanced age we may just have to accept his arse end swinging out a bit during OB patterns. Not going to Worlds anyway). Then he just POOF has an off switch and he is done. If he has an object to carry he can contain himself (and I am not disappointed he makes an effort to do so)..this usually works out well, except for when it is a metal pogo stick or a toy vacuum. Shin smash!
> 
> He will sometimes act up a little if my reward is too effusive during OB too. That is easy to control..I just can't squeal "goooood boyyyyyy". A well toned "Supah!" and a tug is all he needs, it makes him happy and he keeps it together. Elmo voice will get you 95lbs tying you up with major celebration lol "Do not use falsetto around this dog"
> 
> Then again, he is only 21 months old. Will probably hopefully resolve by ...oh...age 3 lol


----------

